# Rocking back and forth?



## mshill90 (Oct 29, 2011)

I noticed yesterday that my rats rock back and forth (left to right) and I have no idea why. 

It's just the 2 small (6 week old) females. The 8 month old adult is fine. 

Here is a link to a vid I took of it tonight. 

I have read that it's probably an inner ear infection, or poor vision. I actually noticed that both of the females have dark cherry red eyes, so since it's both rats, I'm thinking poor eyesight?? If this is something happening this soon @ 6 weeks.. what are the chances of them going blind within the year?

I'm kinda freaking out right now.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQA5UUNvhuk


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Red/ruby/pink eyed rats sway their heads back and forth like that to establish depth perception. It's completely normal


----------



## mshill90 (Oct 29, 2011)

Is it normal for 2 black eyed rats to produce red/ruby/pink eyed babies?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes. Genes can cause all sorts of things!


----------



## mshill90 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm.. Interesting. Well, glad I don't have anything to worry about!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mshill90 said:


> Is it normal for 2 black eyed rats to produce red/ruby/pink eyed babies?


I would like to know the actual colours of these 2 rats in question. Some ruby eyes look black to us. But most colours are genetically programmed to have a certain eye colour.


----------



## mshill90 (Oct 29, 2011)

The rats I have with the ruby eyes are Biscuit, which is all tan/beige curly, and the Alice, who is white with a tan/beige hood. 

The womans rats all had black eyes. The male rat was a white curly, and the mother was a white with black saddle/head. Both had black eyes. 

All of the rats in their litter were black and white saddled except these 2, and these were the only 2 with the ruby eyes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mshill90 said:


> The rats I have with the ruby eyes are Biscuit, which is all tan/beige curly, and the Alice, who is white with a tan/beige hood.
> 
> The womans rats all had black eyes. The male rat was a white curly, and the mother was a white with black saddle/head. Both had black eyes.
> 
> All of the rats in their litter were black and white saddled except these 2, and these were the only 2 with the ruby eyes.


What is a curly? A rex rat? White doesn't necessarily mean "white", white could be pearl, platinum etc, all of which can have ruby eyes, but very very dark ones.


----------



## mshill90 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know many rat terms.. She called them curly haired...looking at google pics, yes.. rex. 

The father rat was a white in color rex from a petstore (petco or something), and his eyes were black. My 2 have very dark eyes, and they look black but when there is a light in certain angles you can see the redness. The male was just black, there was no difference in any light angles.


----------

